# Ferry Prices



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thought I’d just test the water so to speak. 

Looked into booking a Dover - Calais return Ferry going out early August and return 2wks later. 
£285 shock shock horror. 
Most I’ve ever paid is £160 so huge jump in price. Honestly thought they’d be crying out for business.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

fdhadi said:


> Thought I'd just test the water so to speak.
> 
> Looked into booking a Dover - Calais return Ferry going out early August and return 2wks later.
> £285 shock shock horror.
> Most I've ever paid is £160 so huge jump in price. Honestly thought they'd be crying out for business.


Just looked Newhaven to Dieppe out 3 Aug return 17 Aug cheapest 229 GBP i you are over 60 and book by phone 174 GBP


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Thought I'd just test the water so to speak.
> 
> Looked into booking a Dover - Calais return Ferry going out early August and return 2wks later.
> £285 shock shock horror.
> Most I've ever paid is £160 so huge jump in price. Honestly thought they'd be crying out for business.


Peak season, frank! Loads of people (not just motorhomes) will be heading off, IF they can get accommodation over there. It may be that prices could come down last minute if they don't fill the boats.

I have a tunnel multi booking which I'm sharing with another MHF member, booked it in January, and extended by Eurotunnel to January 2022. From memory it's £46 for a car, £12 supplement for motorhomes. Off peak of course. Looking to go over end of August / early Sept.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is anyone a member of Brittany Ferries frequent traveller club? I would be interested to know if things are cheaper through it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have not checked yet as have no intention of travelling, but ferry capacity markedly reduced and lots of other differences so price will undoubtedly go up to cover over the peak season, if indeed, many people do travel. I doubt they will be full....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Is anyone a member of Brittany Ferries frequent traveller club? I would be interested to know if things are cheaper through it.


With Club Voyage a member gets 30% off the (ferry only) and a "friend" can get 10% off (or up to !) So it CAN work out cheaper.

Having said that I *did *have a Poole Cherbourg crossing booked. If I booked via the CMC my caravan was free! So that made it even cheaper than using my CV membership, utterly bookers eh? I tried turning the screws on BF over it. There response was basically hard luck mate :surprise:

If anyone would like to be MY "friend" just PM me:wink2:

BF are currently running at only around 30% capacity !

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Seems pretty expensive to join Andy - £150 for France, £230 for Spain (tho cheaper the 2nd year on by £75 and £105 respectively)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Will keep checking. We’re not sure what to do yet, stay in this country or nip across to France or Germany. 
If we stay here would probably have to book which we dislike doing, takes the freedom away.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Seems pretty expensive to join Andy - £150 for France, £230 for Spain (tho cheaper the 2nd year on by £75 and £105 respectively)


It's a bit like a Golf Club, there's a "joining fee" of a years subscription so the first year is £75+£75 for France. After that just an annual subscription £75

For me, with a caravan, I only need to use it once a year to be (fractionally) better off. More than once and the savings are substantial ESPECIALLY if you are restricted to travelling in peak season (which I never do)

Andy


----------

